# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  WC toads?

## superphil92

is wild catching and keeping a toad alright? I never wild catch but I adore toads and no place I go sell them and I dont like ordering animals, spring is here and summer around the corner (Herping time woohoo!) so toads will be everywhere. If I catch one and keep it in a 20 long with 1 inch thick eco earth(and other essentials like hides and a water dish, plants etc) will he eat/ adjust to the terrarium? Most toads down here are Southern Toads.

----------


## LizardMama

He should be fine, my 1 Fowler's Toad is on wild soil, branches with leaves and has a glass ashtray for a water source and he's eaten many crickets. The minute I put him in his environment he started chomping down on the crickets.

----------


## Gail

I also have Fowler's, 1 male & 1 female.  I pulled them from the wild last July when they were toadlets.  I wouldn't take an adult from the wild, no need to remove breeding stock when there are tons of babies out there.  And it's much more fun watching them grow up.  The tads should be out soon, so why not raise one up from that.  Research your area for the type of toads and see what the tads look like to make sure you get the one you want.

----------


## KingCam

I have a WC dwarf american toad, named SirChirpsalot :P  He ate like a pig the very first day I caught him!





But what's really fun is to wait unti you hear toads calling at night.  Find their breeding pool, and there will be thousands and thousands of toad eggs, all like little black strings of pearls!  Just collect 5 or 6 (in case some die).  Any that live that you don't want to keep you can just release in the pool where you found the eggs.

Toad eggs are always in strings, never in clumps.  It's easy to know for sure if you're getting toad eggs or not.  This is the perfect time of year to be looking for them, too!

----------

